# Indian head cents for sale !!!



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a lot of Indian Head cents/pennies, that I will sell. I am selling 10 pennies for $12, which includes shipping in the 48 states. Will ship anywhere for the extra postage costs. These are just good & no rare dates are among them. I will take PayPal, too. PM me if you want any .


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Just curious, what years do you have primarily?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have just about all years, but most 1880's-end of circulation.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sending a PM.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Almost all earlier dates have been sold & I most have 1890's - 1909, left.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Bill & Mary for your purchases !


----------

